# Smoked Meat Loaf



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Any one do meat loaf in there smoker? I just love the stuff. Makes great Sammy's also. A little Chipotle mayo on cheep white bread is hard to beat sometimes.Just wondering.


----------



## Finney (Mar 31, 2005)

Several here do.  I have yet to do it but it is certainly on my to do list.

There are some recipes on here somewhere.   I'm sure those that have made it will be checking in soon.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 31, 2005)

Ludi, 
      I only do using gas they don't turn out well!      I'm just kidding with ya!  I have always heard how good the smoked meat loaves are and always plan on doing one but never have gotten around to it!  I am going to make a valiant effort sometime soon to make one!  If you gotta good recipe I'd like to give it a shot!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Ole Man Jim's Meat Loaf

barbecued beef

5 lb Ground chuck roast
2.5 lb gound pork
2 large onions; minced
1  bell peppers (red, green, yellow); minced
16 oz Italian Seasoned breadcrumbs
2 oz cajun BBQ rub
2 teaspoon thyme
2 teaspoon sage
6 large eggs; beaten
1/4 cup danny's glaze
1/4 cup sesame oil
1/3 cup Danny's Glaze Recipe
1 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup apple cider vinegar
1/4 cup prepared yellow mustard
2 cloves garlic; minced

DANNY'S GLAZE
Place brown sugar, vinegar and yellow mustard in a
small pot and bring to
a simmer (Do not boil.)

MEATLOAF
Thoroughly hand mix first eleven (11) ingredients and
form into 2 equal
oaves.  Place each loaf into a foil loaf pan and place
both into a 2750F
pit for 2-1/2 hours.  Remove from pit, brush tops with
Danny's glaze and
return to pit for 15 more minutes.


----------



## Finney (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey Larry,
I've got a good meatloaf recipe.  Don't know why it wouldn't make a good smoked meatloaf.  It's Paula Dean's Cheeseburger Meatloaf.  It's got cheese in it, and you make a cheese sauce to put on it.  Don't have it with me.  I'll try to post it this weekend.


----------



## Finney (Mar 31, 2005)

Ludi,
Who's Jim and Danny?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

A couple of friends of mine from a list I have been part of for quite a few years. Danny has his own place. www.dannysbbq.com and ole Jim is one of those guys that have been doing BBQ for ever. And I do mean for ever.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2005)

I made one just a couple of weeks ago, and there is a difference.
Let mine get to dry, so the next day wasn't as good as I wanted, but the
slices I ate right off the grill were great.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks Ludi, sounds like a perfect idea/recipe for me to try this weekend!


----------



## Finney (Mar 31, 2005)

Here you go Larry.  Found it on the web. 

*Paula Dean's Cheeseburger Meatloaf and Sauce*

1 pound ground beef
1 teaspoon House Seasoning (garlic powder, black pepper, and salt mix)
1 medium onion, chopped
1 medium bell pepper, chopped
1 cup grated Cheddar
2 tablespoons Worcestershire sauce
1/2 cup sour cream
1 cup crushed crackers (recommended: Ritz)
1 teaspoon seasoned salt (recommended: Lawry's)
2 slices white bread
Sauce, recipe follows

Preheat oven to 350 degrees F.

Mix all ingredients together, except the bread slices and Sauce. Shape into a loaf. Line a 1 1/2-quart loaf pan with the bread slices. Place meatloaf on top. Bake loaf for 45 minutes. The bread absorbs the grease and should be discarded after loaf is removed from oven.

Sauce:
1 (10 3/4-ounce) can condensed cream of mushroom soup
1 cup milk
1 1/2 cups grated Cheddar
Chopped onions, optional
1 bunch fresh parsley leaves, chopped, optional

Heat the soup and milk over medium heat; add the cheese. Add the chopped onions and parsley to the sauce, if desired. Pour Sauce over the meatloaf or pass at the table.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Just to prove I'm a nice guy, Let me fill you numb skulls in on a little secret. Wrap your meat loafs in Saran premium wrap. It's microwave safe and will not melt. Wrap them and put them in the smoker for a half hour. Remove them from the pit and unwrap. That way they will retain there shape and then the smoke can do its job.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2005)

Saran wrap!  That's not BBQ!!!!!!!!! ;-)  :axe:  =;  :ack:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Brew: It's nouthing more than a small can of chipotle peppers in a food proseser with a pint of Helmens mayo. Good stuff indeed!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Saran wrap!  That's not BBQ!!!!!!!!! ;-)  :axe:  =;  :ack:


 And You never use foil I'm sure too!


----------



## Finney (Mar 31, 2005)

LudiChris said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We had that arguement long before you got here.
You probably wouldn't have come back after that one.  That was before we had rules about being nice.  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:

I think it probably all got deleted, or at least most of it.  Lots of cursing and name calling.  _Not nice names either._ We're all just one big (mostly) happy family now. ;-)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2005)

I foil everything I can get my hands on.  (Insert punch line here)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 31, 2005)

I've done meatloaf quite a few times and like Ludi said, they are good eats. I put mine in an cheap aluminim pan for a 1/2 hour then pop um out and finish on the smoker. My son who normally eats like a bird, eats 5 slices when ever I make it. Any meatloaf reciepe you have works great.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 31, 2005)

Gotta question about the meatloaf.  Could you put it in a pan that will mold it and refridgerate overnight or pop in the freezer for 30 minutes or so, just long enought to let it hold its shape in the cooker?  Like I said before, I've never done one and this is simply an honest question.  Seems like it would work????  Yes?  No?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Gotta question about the meatloaf.  Could you put it in a pan that will mold it and refridgerate overnight or pop in the freezer for 30 minutes or so, just long enought to let it hold its shape in the cooker?  Like I said before, I've never done one and this is simply an honest question.  Seems like it would work????  Yes?  No?


I haven't heard that approach before ~ Seems like we need someone to try it out... :p

(been a while since I'[ve seen that avatar....)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 31, 2005)

I will not reply to any of your posts till you change that avatar.
I'm serious.  That scared the crap out of me.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 31, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I will not reply to any of your posts till you change that avatar.
> I'm serious.  That scared the crap out of me.



I have emplyees that look like that! I've heard of guys that just free form a meatloaf round without a pan and throw it on the smoker. The chaep aluminum pans work great though.


----------

